# Gamers Seeking Gamers - now with interactive search and map!



## Morrus

We now have a full-featured Gamers Seeking Gamers application right here on EN World.

You'll find it right here.

The system enable you to browse other gamers, groups, and events in your area. You simply set your location, answer a couple of quick questions, and tell the system what radius (in miles or KM) you'd like to see results for. 

You might, for example, find a group of gamers round the corner from you, a convention or gameday in the next town over - or you might want to add your own event or group in order to attract interest!


----------



## olsenluke

The system seems to have a couple problems still.  I tried several times to get my information in and it keeps returning an error and not loading the next page after I click on "I'm done".


----------



## Morrus

olsenluke said:


> The system seems to have a couple problems still. I tried several times to get my information in and it keeps returning an error and not loading the next page after I click on "I'm done".




Could you tell me what error you're seeing?  I just tested it with a test account and it worked fine.  

If you could copy/paste the error, I'd be grateful!


----------



## olsenluke

Tried again just now and it worked.  Guess I was not puckering my lips right.


----------



## Papa-DRB

Where is the "I'm Done" button? I've filled in the information but nothing shows up.

-- david
Papa.DRB


----------



## Morrus

Papa-DRB said:


> Where is the "I'm Done" button? I've filled in the information but nothing shows up.
> 
> -- david
> Papa.DRB




Right below the map. I've attached an image pointing it out.


----------



## Papa-DRB

Nope, not on my screen. I also don't have any of those icons to the left of the other items.

-- david
Papa.DRB

I don't know how to save the screen image as a picture or I would to show you.


----------



## Morrus

Do you see other images on the screen?  Such as the big "Gamers Seeking Gamers" thing in my sig, here, or the small icons under your username to the left <------- ?


----------



## Papa-DRB

I do not see a sig for you at all. I see other folks sigs.

-- david
Papa.DRB

at the bottom of this page, IMG code is OFF and HTML code is OFF. Is that the issue? Where do I change that?


----------



## Morrus

No, that's no the issue.

It sounds like you may have something blocking your browser from displaying images stored on the EN World server.  Maybe your browser security settings or something?  I'm afraid I'm not enough of an IT-guru to tell you how to check that, though - my browser settings scare me!


----------



## Papa-DRB

Ah, Adblock Plus disables it. I have disabled Adblock Plus temporarily so I can input the data, then will re-enable Adblock Plus.

-- david
Papa.DRB

Yes, I am paranoid.

Just because I am paranoid, doesn't mean they are not out to get me!!


----------



## Morrus

Well, you're probably going to have trouble using the system if you're blocking all the buttons and images.  I imagine the whole thing looks quite bare to you.


----------



## Papa-DRB

Yea. I backed off completely blocking everything and just blocked all of enworld, *except* that page.

And don't feel alone. I by default, block everything. Very few places are un-blocked....

-- david
Papa.DRB


----------



## nerfherder

Russ,

I'm having a problem when it comes to setting my location.  I type it in, press Go, and nothing happens.  Here's what I see.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Morrus

You're not seeing the Google map for some reason. Are you doing anything which might be blocking it? And is it still not there (we're still working on the system so there are occasional temporary glitches and slowdowns as we update files).

Of course, it might be that you spelt "ooop north" wrong.


----------



## igniz13

I have the same issue as nerfheader on two different computers. No map and I only ever see this search bar which does nothing, about to try it again on a third computer, still no luck.


----------



## Morrus

That's odd.  Hopefully a temporary glitch - I've let the developer know.

In the meantime, can you see the map on this page?


----------



## internetstuff

I seem to be having this same issue. I have tried changing my location and searching everything from 25 to 1,000 miles nearby and I never get a map. I tried in both Chrome and Internet Explorer and I tried shutting off my Adblock as well.


----------



## nerfherder

Morrus said:


> That's odd.  Hopefully a temporary glitch - I've let the developer know.
> 
> In the meantime, can you see the map on this page?




No - just a big, black space.  And it's not _that_ grim oop North 

I'm using IE7.0 on Windows XP Pro 2002 SP3, if that helps your developer.


----------



## Morrus

Here's a question - if you log out and then visit Gamers Seekers Gamers as a guest, can you see _that_ map?

There's clearly a reason a few folks aren't seeing the Google maps.  Ordinarily I'd have attributed that to them blocking it, but if you aren't using any blocking software, we're very confused as to why!


----------



## Morrus

Is the problem still there?  We've made some changes.


----------



## surfarcher

How does one submit Gaming Stores for addition?


----------



## Morrus

surfarcher said:


> How does one submit Gaming Stores for addition?




We'll be adding a button soon, but for now just click here.


----------



## nerfherder

Morrus said:


> Is the problem still there?  We've made some changes.




The problem has gone - I can see the map fine now.  Thanks.


----------



## igniz13

I had some other options come up when I tried the other link your provided, information about the game, age group but I couldn't see the map at all. I'll have to try logging out later.


----------



## tim3kgt

*same problem*

i cannot see the map. i am having the same issue as nerfherder in post#14 same screen shot basically.  Windows 7  IE and Firefox both problematic.

help....


----------



## igniz13

I checked the page again, Googlemaps was being blocked due to privacy settings, I can't turn those settings off on the machine i'm using at the mo but I'm going to try again on some other machines.

I only noticed this because of the little eye icon that appears on the bottom of IE. I'm not sure what settings are causing this issue as I can view googlemaps fine from other sites.

*EDIT*

Using the main link, I got the map to work by *pressing the stop button* on my browser.

For some reason the page was taking ages to finish loading, so I stopped it and the google map magically appeared and started working.


----------



## Charity

I signed up for Gamers Seeking Gamers a while ago and have since found a local game through it, thanks.

Is there any way to now remove myself from the list so I don't get anymore invitations?


----------



## TheMooCow

FYI, I get a 404 everytime I try to open this thing up.  Can't say it isn't me, but not sure what it would be if it was.  All other websites are opening fine.


----------



## Sonofapreacherman

I am having a similar issue to all the previous posters. I am not seeing the map and the field in which I type my location never saves after pressing the "go" button.

There is no "save" button of which to speak (probably because, as the directions says, I should be clicking save "in" the map).

As well, I have tried simply typing in my location and pressing the "Done" button. Still no dice. It doesn't save the location.

I am currently browsing with the latest version of Firefox (6.0).


----------



## Savannah

It worked for me when I first set it up, but now every time I try to go to it, my browser hangs for a very long time and finally goes to a blank, white page (not even an error message).  I'm having no problems with anything else on any other website.  Any suggestions?


----------



## lassicrenol

I try going to the link and get an HTTP 500 internal server error; website cannot display the page.  Are you doing new maintenance to it?


----------



## The Red King

Mine wont display the map.


----------

